# Punk Sailboat Meetup in Maine



## snacktime (Jul 19, 2014)

Then sailing to the Blackfly Ball in Machias!


----------



## creature (Jul 19, 2014)

this gets bookmarked.

not sure when i'll be out of here... westward or southward bound, most likely, but if i snap this coming week, who the fuck knows..?


----------



## Tude (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 19, 2014)

This looks fun but I misread the flyer. Instead of "NO Gods" I was hoping it said "No Dogs". I really hate dogs. I will actually be up in Portland, Maine on 7/27 for a week. I doubt I will be up for a week of boating/camping north of Rockland since I am prob heading to Burning Man 2014 & still haven't raised funds or purchased a ticket. If by chance any boaters are stopping/leaving from the Portland area around this time & wanted to hang out gimme a shout::eyepatch:: I will be on Peaks Island.

http://www.maine.gov/cgi-bin/online/doc/parksearch/details.pl?park_id=30


----------



## marc (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna try to make this


----------



## Carmelita (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks sweet should be there


----------



## creature (Jul 20, 2014)

OK.. who is where, & who will busk, jug or throwdown for a a ride in a goddamned rusted, beautifull, hardcore shitty van, to get there?
StP meetup, in spirit, maybe?
i'm in ND..
if i quit tomorrow or so, i can circumnavigate 75% of the US to get us there.. ND to WA to SoCal to TX to FL to Maine..
a lot of folks seem to be in michigan. 
might be able to do that & backtrack..

this will require me throwing out a lot of shit..

no fucking flakes, you assholes...

no fucking flakes..

jug, busk or fucking be left behind..

just make the effort in good faith, & i'll cover the rest..
no fucking illegal shit.. i hate cops as much as anyone else.. do not need to fucking feed them..

who is where & who is going & who will do what they fucking ought to do?

bow fucking wow wow wow.


----------



## creature (Jul 20, 2014)

ByThefuckingWay..
i am now throwing shit out & packing shit up.

going to contact left coast & his fucking bus...

not that he knows a fucking thing about this, but it's a target..

post your name, yer email (throwaway or otherwise) & contact # if yer comfy with it..
i'm getting a new phone, just for this shit, tonight..
will prolly quit on friday or sooner, if we get enough fucking punks, crusties & fucking hippies together..
no fucking tweakers, acid heads, slackers or hardcore fucking alcoholics allowed..
yer addictions are yer own fucking business, so long as you do whatever you need to do, to do whatever you need to do..

slackers are just fucked, & will be fed to the fucking highway, no fucking shit.

you want on a fucking boat?

you fucking work.

aye, mateys?

i've no love for the dry plank, but it's you who'll be walking there, by yer own fucking choice...


----------



## creature (Jul 20, 2014)

BTfuckingWay, again...
yer all fucking beautifull, ye hardcore, dirty motherfuckers..

if you bring any dogs or pigs or birds or rats or felines, they better be fucking peaceable **AND** fucking clean..


----------



## marc (Aug 1, 2014)

So is anyone going to this? I'm in Syracuse hopping to Worcester tonight then up to Portland and either Hitching or hopefully finding a ride


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Aug 5, 2014)

me and my pal are in pittsburgh. driving up without the dag. have room for two that would help contribute $ for gas to get up there.. we are leaving wednesday night if all goes right..


----------



## Section 8 (Sep 24, 2014)

this is the probably the greatest thing I've seen..my homemade anarchy flag got caught in my spreaders,tore loose and I lost it to Davey Jones a few weeks ago, still got my pendant though.


----------



## skitter (Sep 24, 2014)

Maaaaaaan here i am all the way out in Nevada. Sounds fun though.

2


----------

